# Celestial Pearl Danio Photos



## logi-cat (6 Sep 2012)

Manage to get a rare shot of this, enjoy!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nry (6 Sep 2012)

Poor pygmy cory looks like he has no idea what the heck is going on


----------



## logi-cat (6 Sep 2012)

lol, love it.


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Sep 2012)

Beautiful looking fish. I'd like to get some of these for my 30l nano but can't find them anywhere!


----------



## logi-cat (6 Sep 2012)

for some reason they remind me of a trout. If you have a Maidenhead Aquatics near you they should have it.


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Sep 2012)

I have a maidenhead aquatics near me, I'll go and have a look on the weekend. How many do you have and in what size tank?


----------



## logi-cat (6 Sep 2012)

I have seven in a 25l p@h cube. 4 females and 3 males.


----------



## Gill (6 Sep 2012)

After all these years, I finally bought a group of 10 of these fish. Never realised they were so stunning once they settled down.


----------



## logi-cat (6 Sep 2012)

I find they breed quite often as well. If you have moss or ricca tied to a slate, you would find eggs in it weekly; just shake it in a container.


----------



## andyh (7 Sep 2012)

Nice pics, just got a shoal for my new scape. I had a couple of mature ones in my holding tank too.

Once they colour up they look stunning. I know what you mean about getting photos! Fast little buggers!


----------



## Stickleback (7 Sep 2012)

How much do they cost in the U.K?

Out here in Vietnam they will set you back 50,000 Dong (£1.50) each.

People at my work were shocked that I spent that much on a fish.


----------



## johnski (7 Sep 2012)

Stickleback said:
			
		

> How much do they cost in the U.K?
> 
> Out here in Vietnam they will set you back 50,000 Dong (£1.50) each.
> 
> People at my work were shocked that I spent that much on a fish.



They seem quite common where I am for some reason, but they are always priced at around £2.50ish each.


----------

